# Shrimp on a treadmill



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I ran accross this video on MSN. I think it was meant to be cute but it looks cruel IMO. It's going to show a 30 second advertisement then it will show the video.

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=0285b2db-9edf-45ed-9c58-3b88274e696c&f=imbot_us_default&fg=rss


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

......y.........


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Some people don't have anything better to do.


----------

